# Help Identify my Black P



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well this is my first piranha. Besides my pacu everyone thinks is a giant mutated p....hehe. Anyway before even looking to buy a p my buddy was telling me about black p's and how cool and vicious they where. I wanted one. I then bought a 40 gallon octagon tank of a buddy for 20 bucks!!!!! with filter,lights,gravel....ect. So i went to a pet shop to find a fish for my new tank. After looking around I seen a small piranha that looked like a redbelly but was labled "black piranha" And the store was going out of business and the tank said it was half off. I asked the worker there and he said-yes- it was a black piranha and that it was special ordered for a guy who never came to get it.He wanted 45 bucks and eventually i talked him down to 20 dollars!!!! The guy had to put him in 10 bags because he was slicing threw them. When i first got him about 2-3 months ago he was about 2 inches long. He is now about 4 - 4.5 inches long. Id really like to know what species he is....heres some pics ....maybee you guys can help me figure out what he is.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is a pic of someones black p I found...I dont know what this fish is either but i hope mine is the same species and ends up looking like this one.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Your one looks like S. Altuvie or S. Compressus.
The last one is S. Rhombeus.

You can find out more about them at www.opefe.com


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a S. compressus... And if I'm right, it'll not look like the last shot because the fish is a S. rhombeus


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a compressus to me.... Nice fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Fomoris Posted Today, 03:49 AM
> Looks like a *S. compressus*... And if I'm right, it'll not look like the last shot because the fish is a *S. rhombeus *


ID's complete.


----------

